# 30 WAYS TO ANNOY ITACHI (PLEASE READ)



## GaarasWife4Life (Oct 28, 2006)

30 WAYS TO ANNOY ITACHI 


1.CLAIM THAT THE ALMIGHTY ITACHI LISTENS TO THE BACKSTREET BOYS

2.PUT PEANUT BUTTER IN HIS AKATSUKI COAT

3.HUG HIM AT 5:00 A.M.

4.GET TOTALLY WASTED (NECCESARY FOR #5)

5.BARF ON ITACHI

6.CALL HIM WEASAL BOY

7.ACCUSE HIM OR BEING A GIRL

8.TIP SASUKE ON WHERE ITACHI IS

9.USE SEXY NO JUTSU ON HIM

10.PROVE TO THE WORLD THAT ITACHI IS GAY

11.TAKE FAKE GAY PHOTOS OF HIM KISSING KISAME

12.TELL A PACK OF RAPID FAN GIRLS WHERE THE AKATSUKI BASE IS

13.TAKE KISAME?S SWORD

14.PUT IT IN ITACHI?S BED

15.KEEP SINGING ?POP GO THE WEASAL?

16.SHOW HIM A SASUKExITACHI STORY RATED M

17.RECORD HIS REACTIONS FROM THE STORY

18.RELEASE NARUTO AFTER THEY GOT HIM

19.CUT HIS HAIR WHILE HE?S SLEEPING

20.ALSO APPLY MAKEUP (LIP STICK, EYELINER, BLUSH, AND EYE SHADOW)

21.WHEN CAUGHT GIVE HIM THE PUPPY DOG LOOK

22.TELL HIM THAT THE REST OF THE UCHIHA CLAN DIDN?T DIE

23.THROW A PARTY IN HIS ROOM WHEN HE IS NOT HOME

24.KISS HIM INFRONT OF THE WHOLE AKATSUKI GROUP

25.MAKE HIM BLUSH

26.SAY THAT YOU HAVE PERVERT SENSES

27.THEN LATER TELL HIM THAT HE ALWAYS MAKES YOUR SENSES GO OFF

28.GET BABY PICTURES OF HIM

29.POST THE MOST EMBARRASSING ONES ON THE INTERNET

30.TELL HIM THAT HE IS THE KINDEST PERSON YOU HAVE EVER MEET

*********ITACHI?S REACTION AFTER READING THIS

?MUST??NOT???LOOK???AT???PUPPY???DOG???FACE!? ITACHI SAID THROUGH GRITTED TEETH. HE QUICKLY RUNS TO A MIRROR AND SCREAMS,?AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW MY BEAUTIFUL HAIR!? WHILE RUNNING HIS FINGERS THROUGH HIS NOW SHORTER HAIR GRIMACING AT THE HOW TERRIBLE IT LOOKED. YOU COULD EASILY SEE TEARS RUSHING DOWN HIS FACE WITH RESEMBLING A WATERFALL. THEN THE AKATSUKI MEMEBERS CAME BY AND STARTED SNICKER SAYING MOCKINLY,? OH WHERE IS YOUR GIRLFRIEND ITACHI DID SHE ALREADY DUMP YOU.?

I?LL END THERE BEFORE I GO TO FAR.

PLEASE REVIEW, AND ALSO COULD YOU GIVE ME SOME IDEAS FOR MY NEXT STORY DON?T HAVE ANYTHING RIGHT NOW.
I REALLY HOPE YOU LIKED THIS I TRIED TO BE FUNNY!
THIS IS MY FOURTH FANFIC


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 28, 2006)

Lmao....................................


----------



## Vance (Oct 28, 2006)

Make one where Lee isn't in love with Sakura, neitherr is Naruto, but Sasuke is, but he is too in love!! I will write some, and you can continue. The never ending bothering Sakura thread!


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 29, 2006)

I think I`ve already read this somewhere


----------



## phgao (Oct 29, 2006)

This is stolen...

From user XenaAdamana


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 29, 2006)

Ha, I knew it


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 29, 2006)

I think all the fanfics posted are just stolen


----------



## phgao (Oct 29, 2006)

Lol yeah i agree...


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 29, 2006)

Riiiiiiiight. Its funny for what actually qualifies as a Fan Fic these days...


----------



## Smokes (Oct 29, 2006)

You could've at least said you got it somewhere else...


----------



## HarunoClan (Oct 29, 2006)

That was funny.


----------



## GaarasWife4Life (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG I GOT 10 COMMENTS NIIICE I MADE UP THIS STORY U GUYS!!!!!1):<OMG U RETARDS HOW DARE YOU JUST JUDGE ME LIKE THAT *ACHEM*UHHH ATTTENTION WHAT IF I DO OTHER FORUMS?DUHHHH HOW U LIKE EVER THOUGHT OF THAT I DO LIKE 10 FORUMS LOL...THIS IS LIKE MY OLD ONE...WELL HOWEVER I KNOW IM A GOOD WRITER AND I KNOW IM FUNNY SO U KNOW WHAT FINE CALL ME A LIAR BUT GEUSS WHAT IVE GOT TALENT SO GO AHEAD MAKE FUN OF ME I DONT REALLY CARE...


----------



## GaarasWife4Life (Oct 29, 2006)

WHAT THE HELL'S EVERY ONES PROPLEM


----------



## Chee (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, turn off the caps please.

Made me chuckle at a few of them. ^_^

Nice find.


----------



## GaarasWife4Life (Oct 29, 2006)

*ACHEM*TO PHAGO MY NAME IS AMANDA!!!!!!!!THAT OTHER FORUM U LINKED TO THAT WAS AN OLD ONE I JUST STILL HAD IT SAVED ON mICROSOFT WORD SO I POSTED IT UP HERE HAHAHAHHAHA AND U THOUGTH I LIED EH WATEVER


----------



## HarunoClan (Oct 29, 2006)

mmm....................ok, that works for me.


----------



## GaarasWife4Life (Oct 29, 2006)

DAMN U RIKKI-LEE YOUR A BITCH STOP STALKING ME !!!!!!!!!!AND GET OVER IT SO I POSTED A VIDEO THAT WAS THERE TWO YEARS AGO THE ONLY REASON WHY IM A ''NOOB''WAS BECUZ I DIDNT POST LIKE A MILLION THREADS U IDIOT!!!AT LEAST I HAVE A LIFE UNLIKE YOU WHO POST LIKE  3,000 THREADS LOSER


----------



## B (Oct 29, 2006)

GaarasWife4Life said:


> DAMN U RIKKI-LEE YOUR A BITCH STOP STALKING ME !!!!!!!!!!AND GET OVER IT SO I POSTED A VIDEO THAT WAS THERE TWO YEARS AGO THE ONLY REASON WHY IM A ''NOOB''WAS BECUZ I DIDNT POST LIKE A MILLION THREADS U IDIOT!!!AT LEAST I HAVE A LIFE UNLIKE YOU WHO POST LIKE  3,000 THREADS LOSER


You really fail at life. xD


----------



## GaarasWife4Life (Oct 29, 2006)

O M G....IM GOING TO KILL HR!YOU SEE MY FRIEND SHE WROTE ALL THESE HORRIBLE THINGS WHILE I WAS IN THE BATHROOM AND HAD TO GO SOMEWHERE IM SOOOOO SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!111AND THEN SHE GOT INTO FIGHTS WITH RANDOM PEOPLE!OMG SOOOOO SORRY GUYS!


----------



## GaarasWife4Life (Oct 29, 2006)

I NEVER SAID THAT I WOULD NEVER EVER EVER CUSS AT PEOPLE I DONT KNOW ESPACIALLY ON THE INTERNET SOOOO SORRY!


----------



## Smokes (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, if your friend wrote all that stuff, you could at least try to convince us by turning off the caps, so it will look like the ignorant friend did it instead of the much-smarter you.


----------



## GaarasWife4Life (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG THE CAPS LOCK IS ON?!well i didn't KNOW OK?!i just typed this u guys fine if u dont believe me then ok dont but if i know who REALLY did and who didnt then its cool for me i swear TO GOD i did not cuss at people i HATE MEAN PEOPLE!i mean its so mean the way they make fun of people well i hope evrythings all right with everyone you guys can kill her too her username is xXxAmyxXx ugh omg im going to call her right now and then watch something on tv its cool we finnly got a flat screen


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Oct 29, 2006)

ok.....

....

well, whosever that "fan-fic" was, it was pretty funny
and GW4L, 

TURN OFF THE CAPS LOCK, PLEASE

NVM, thank you ^


----------



## Chee (Oct 29, 2006)

GaarasWife4Life said:


> DAMN U RIKKI-LEE YOUR A BITCH STOP STALKING ME !!!!!!!!!!AND GET OVER IT SO I POSTED A VIDEO THAT WAS THERE TWO YEARS AGO THE ONLY REASON WHY IM A ''NOOB''WAS BECUZ I DIDNT POST LIKE A MILLION THREADS U IDIOT!!!AT LEAST I HAVE A LIFE UNLIKE YOU WHO POST LIKE  3,000 THREADS LOSER



I'm not stalking you.  You see how I got almost 3,000 posts, ne? I just post a lot. And since you SPAM a lot it shows up on the main forums, so then I reply back to you a lot. Makes sense?

Noob doesn't mean that you don't post a lot. Noob means that their immature and they try to get their point through like cavemen.  

I do have a life, and so what, I post on the forums a lot? I'm 14 years old, has straight A's, can speak 4 other languages, and can draw like a 20 year old, and still have time to party. Posting on the forums is my leisure time, and I have a lot of it.
Certainly spamming like an idiot surely is a life? Yea, come back when you're ready to type like a human.

** I like your username. Really shows how much you love the real world.


----------



## GaarasWife4Life (Oct 29, 2006)

ok look if u wanna yell at me do it too my friend her sn is xXxAmyxXx im sorry for her stupid behavier and yes u seem very nice eh i am not the smartest person im proboly a straight b person i sing and act and i do cheerleading and i am auditioning for a movie i party ALOT!lol and im still learning korean but i wanna learn japanese i just like to make up stories cuz of my huge imagination like i said im very pissed at my friend


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 29, 2006)

whoa good thing u learned ur lesson i think and uh thanks for turning caps off and the 4+5 one really funny


----------



## Vance (Oct 31, 2006)

wow Riki-Lee. You just told the world all about you! Now, some pervs who visit this site know all about you!!


----------



## HiddenSteelNinja (Nov 1, 2006)

I really like this one, it's so funny that i'll give it 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 1, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA       

You guys are funny.


----------



## BUBU!!! (Nov 1, 2006)

I like it veryvery funny...!!!

i mean this thread


----------



## Xena Adamana (Mar 27, 2007)

Eheh... I'm that user...
Now I know you all aren't going to believe me, but I wrote that stuff. And I would sure like some credit, pwease? 
And whoever first posted this, it can't be yours. I posted mine on October 8th, while you posted this on October 28th and claim it's yours. You did change some stuff, but the majority I did. 
No ones probably cares anymore, but I would just like to state my view.
Thanks for listening if you did ^^


----------



## Vance (Mar 27, 2007)

This thread wins. Ronin, add it to the archives


----------



## Xena Adamana (Mar 27, 2007)

*Uh...*



Vance said:


> This thread wins. Ronin, add it to the archives



Um... did I do something wrong?


----------



## Vance (Mar 27, 2007)

Nothing wrong. New member I guess, huh? You seem to have limited knowledge of the NF. I'm Vance, welcome.  

    Ass it to the fuggin archives, or at least the Blenmder.


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 28, 2007)

what a boring fanfic. is that a fanfic ar all??


----------



## Vance (Mar 28, 2007)

No, it's a fuckfic.


----------



## depression (Jun 1, 2007)

Vance said:


> Make one where Lee isn't in love with Sakura, neitherr is Naruto, but Sasuke is, but he is too in love!! I will write some, and you can continue. The never ending bothering Sakura thread!



soon, lee says that lee dont love her anymore


----------



## Vance (Jun 1, 2007)

WTF r u smoking dude?


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 1, 2007)

GaarasWife4Life said:


> WHAT THE HELL'S EVERY ONES PROPLEM


 
That, my friend, is the question.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 1, 2007)

Lord Jure said:


> what a boring fanfic. is that a fanfic ar all??



LOLZ I know you. You're Lord Jure from Naruto Arena. And Gaaraswife4life don't steal things. If you want to use something someone else made, then ask them and give them credit.


----------



## Vance (Jun 1, 2007)

The answer: Gaara'sWife4Life got banned, and is currently under a dupe name called Minigunner.


----------



## DethStryque (Jun 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Some things you messed.... 1.) Tell Him He Is Going Blind Lol... 2.) Tell him sasuke has obtained the MS and then Scream '' SYKE ''..... 3.) Tell Him His Container is only 2inches Long.....4.) Put your finger near his face without touching him and repeat '' I'm not touching you, I'm not touching you ''....etc...


----------



## Vance (Jun 1, 2007)

Those sucked dude...


----------



## Raizen (Jun 1, 2007)

What the hell is that ? I doubt you stole that, it's to crappy + shitty :rofl


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 1, 2007)

HE TYPES IN CAPS ITS SO FOKING ANNOYING


----------



## Vance (Jun 1, 2007)

He didn't steal it, he made it up.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 1, 2007)

Why is this considered FanFiction??


----------



## Raizen (Jun 1, 2007)

He's just a n00b with no brains.


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jun 1, 2007)

i think it's really funny.


----------



## Vance (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow ninjafan... you have low rep.


----------



## natwel (Jun 2, 2007)

It's ok but it's easy to annoy itachi without reading that


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 3, 2007)

My god, the ensuing comments in all CAPS are beautiful, best thing I've read so far. XD As for the fic/list itself, eh, not particularly interesting.


----------



## Vance (Jun 3, 2007)

lol, sarcasm...


----------



## sakura san (Jun 4, 2007)

awsome no jutsu!


----------



## Omega (Jun 4, 2007)

This is too good to die


----------



## Dragonessa (Jun 4, 2007)

I liked this one. Very creative and funny. Keep up the good work! 

Hmm...it seems that GaarasWife4Life got banned...why is that?


----------

